# Safety around the "Man Eaters" or Sabiki Safety



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

My son calls Sabiki rigs "Man Eaters" because of the way they seem to strike out at anybody who gets close to them.

Yep, you can use a Sabiki Rod but those things are a pain in the butt if you have to cast. I use a piece of 3/4-1" light wall PVC (Sch 20) pipe a little longer than a Sabiki rig. I flare one end of it using my truck exhaust, heat gun or a Fry Daddy with a little oil and an 8 oz sinker for a flaring tool.

Heat the end of the pipe until it softens then flare the end with the egg sinker. I seldom use gloves but I strongly suggest them for anyone who hasn't tried this method of PVC flaring.

To use, drop the Sabiki rig into the pipe then secure the pipe to your rod with a Velcro strap then put the rod in a holder. When the rig is being used, store the PVC pipe in the rod holder.

This works especially well in a kayak.

BTW, I make my Sabiki rigs 90% of the time and never use more than 4 hooks. Safer that way.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the sabiki rig is the Japanese way of pay back for Hiroshima and Nagasaki. They're laughing at us.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The one fishing trip I didn't take the gopro was the one trip I needed it. All because of two grown men trying to help each other get unhooked back and forth with a sabiki. One of the best laughs I've had in a long time. There was a full rig of bait, and every time one would get a hook out of his hand, the other would immediately get hooked. It went back and forth for a few minutes. 
Man I wish It was on film.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm sure it's a great idea, most of yours are. But I need a picture of diagram to understand this "simple" tool.

Signed,
Idiot Savant​


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I built a sabiki rod from PVC. I took an old fly rod, cut it off near the reel seat then shoved and glued it into the PVC (3/4 I think). Put a spinning reel on it then drilled a decent size hole fer the line to go into it. I put a cup on the other end but reeling up the sabiki is a pain. I may cut the cup off and try flaring it with a heat gun like you said....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a EMPTY longneck beer bottle or wine bottle to flair the PVC, all depends what kind of buzz I prefer that moment.


----------

